# How far in advance to plan a wedding?



## katie29 (12 Feb 2008)

Hi

I'm just wondering how far in advance you need to book a wedding in Ireland (probably in the West of Ireland). Myself and my boyfriend would like to get married in 2009. Are we likely to find hotels with available dates? I have e-mailed a few venues but no response yet, I will starting phoning and calling but just wondering if I should be expecting much.
thanks.


----------



## highly (12 Feb 2008)

hi katie

it all depends on the day of the week and time of the year. if you're looking for a saturday during the summer, you need to organise it now. if however, you're happy with a tuesday in november, you can relax for another 12 months. you need to decide on your date and then take it from there.

there's a website called [broken link removed] which has a lot of helpful information from other brides to be!

congratulations by the way.


----------



## sulo (1 Mar 2008)

We got engaged at christmas - enjoyed the first few weeks of it before considering venues.

What a mistake.

I logged onto Weddingsonline.ie and noticed posts - Any 2010 brides out there,,, have you booked you dj? etc.  I then began emailing various hotels... 

We are having 100+ at our wedding - but this is also a problem... I can get married in any cold obscure month - on a mon to thursdaY - but can I heck be included for a fri/sat between May - Oct... not by the hotels terms and conditions (majority).  

I realise its a business the hotels providing... .. I've not been married before, and this is all new to me, I feel very frustrated by it all., It feels like some form of discrimination... 



Why should I have to go to some small restaurant - go abroad... when I would like to have the wedding at home.. I always wanted in a fine banqueting hall in a lovely hotel?  

Rant over.  ANy advice on hotels for 100 guests for 2009 very welcome.  If anyones managed to do this let me know.


----------



## Kiddo (1 Mar 2008)

sulo said:


> ANy advice on hotels for 100 guests for 2009 very welcome. If anyones managed to do this let me know.


 
Where are you based?


----------



## tech3 (2 Mar 2008)

*"I'm just wondering how far in advance you need to book a wedding in Ireland* "

I think you need to get your skates on,any venue worth its salt will be booked solid thur /fri / sat for 2009 and maybe 2010.
same goes for photographer,florist, video....you need to book the major players in your wedding now or you will have to settle for second best.


----------



## wicklowlass (2 Mar 2008)

i am getting married in july 2009 and booked our hotel in january. we phoned around bands and around 12 were booked already. we finally got a local band just starting out. one band we tried are booked solid til 2010 !!! so was our videographer, we got the date we wanted but he was booked well in advance to my amazement. the hotel we booked is booked solid for 2009 , so my advice would be book now !!


----------



## Complainer (2 Mar 2008)

sulo said:


> Why should I have to go to some small restaurant - go abroad... when I would like to have the wedding at home.. I always wanted in a fine banqueting hall in a lovely hotel?


You'll probably get better service if you are a big fish in a small pond (i.e. the pond of largish restaurants) rather than as a small fish in a big pond. 

Try not mentioning the 'wedding' word until you've got prices confirmed - tell 'em it's for a family reunion or a corporate dinner.


----------



## wicklowlass (2 Mar 2008)

also, in reply to where can i book a wedding for 09 and 100 guests, our hotel is 4 star, not bragging ! but only allow weddings of a minimum of 140 on a fri ,sat, ours is a fri and we have 150 attending but if onl 120 show up we pay for the minimum of 140


----------



## mathepac (2 Mar 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> ...but if onl 120 show up we pay for the minimum of 140


sure as long as one of them is the groom won't it be grand? 

Unfortunately it seems to be a seller's market so they can impose any conditions they like to maintain their profitability.


----------



## mathepac (2 Mar 2008)

I hope you don't mind me making suggestions here but what about doing something different, like a catered marquee in the back garden or a catered event at the local parish hall, GAA or rugby club and save a few quid?


----------



## John Rambo (2 Mar 2008)

wicklowlass said:


> also, in reply to where can i book a wedding for 09 and 100 guests, our hotel is 4 star, not bragging ! but only allow weddings of a minimum of 140 on a fri ,sat, ours is a fri and we have 150 attending but if onl 120 show up we pay for the minimum of 140


 
The rule of thumb is 90% will attend so you'll have 135. To be fair, they're entitled to impose such conditions. It's a sellers market as Mathepac said.


----------



## TreeTiger (2 Mar 2008)

You might have more luck if you can find a newly opened hotel somewhere.  I know you said probably in the West of Ireland, so this is likely of no use to you, but apparently what was the Kilternan Hotel & Country Club (quite near Carrickmines in Dublin) is going to be opened in about 3 months time so I assume they will have a whole load of dates available for weddings!


----------



## wicklowlass (3 Mar 2008)

John Rambo said:


> The rule of thumb is 90% will attend so you'll have 135. To be fair, they're entitled to impose such conditions. It's a sellers market as Mathepac said.


 

true, as they are the ones that would be taking a loss in the event of some of my party not showing up, so they would inevitably cover themselves which is fair. 

why not try a hgotel that does an all inclusive package too ? many are doing it now and it takes so much hassle out of buying rounds of drinks , paying for drinks reception etc


----------



## wicklowlass (3 Mar 2008)

mathepac said:


> sure as long as one of them is the groom won't it be grand?
> 
> Unfortunately it seems to be a seller's market so they can impose any conditions they like to maintain their profitability.


 
the groom better show !!!!!!


----------



## cinders (3 Mar 2008)

We organised our wedding in 4 months last year so it is possible to get married without having to wait 2 years, but you do have to be flexible.  

If you are flexible you will get photographers / bands / venue etc.  Definitely try any new hotels / restaurants / country houses, and if Fri / Sat is booked check if you can get married on a Sunday (you can't get married in the Dublin diocese on Sunday but I believe there are some priests outside Dublin that will accomodate it), or try for a Bank Holiday Monday.  Try http://www.venuesearch.ie/ or www.irelandhotels.com to find potential venues.

Dresses can take 6-8mths to order in - there are some places you can buy 'off the rack' though or get one made - so don't forget to work that into any timeline!    

The changes in the marriage laws may have some impact so be sure you have all the paperwork in order (www.groireland.ie).  

Good luck with it all


----------



## shaking (3 Mar 2008)

We got engaged in August and married in march (on a friday), dress was chosen in sept and wasn't off the rack (bridal wraptures on the Green) the band was available too. Maybe we were just lucky but I know of someone else who did it all in 3 months and got married on a friday in september.

I think everyone tries to panic you into thinking you need loads of time, you need to book in advance if you want a summer weekend wedding but apart from that there are options out there.


----------



## moondance (3 Mar 2008)

I'm from the west and know a girl with a similar sized wedding who had their reception in the Wineport Lodge in Athlone (google it), they don't cater for very large weddings and the setting is fab as well as the food and service. 

Another place maybe worth trying is Kilronan Castle (also google it) as it's not open that long and is also a fab place - not sure if they have minimum numbers there though. They are in Co. Roscommon. There's also Lough Rynn Castle in Mohill (Co Leitrim) which is a sister hotel of Lough Rynn and would definitely cater for smaller weddings. Again lovely setting. Google them to get websites.

I have no affiliation with above places.


----------



## shaking (3 Mar 2008)

Barberstown castle in clane is a 4 star hotel they have a min of 100 for a friday and 120 I think for a saturday lovely venue - no affiliation with them


----------



## Yachtie (3 Mar 2008)

According to a number of my friends and acquaintances, you're highly unlikely to get a decent venue for a summer Fri/Sat/Sun wedding unless you're booking about 2 years in advance. 

We are getting married some time in 2009 and so far we've done nothing. To be honest, I am sick and tired of hearing that you have to book your wedding venue about 12 years in advance, that it takes about 3 years to make a flippin' dress and that a crappy cake costs €3k. 

We've decided to bypass the whole wedding industry (will refrain from using the no-no word) and have a party in a marqee, with a huge barbecue, free drinks and a DJ. My partner was married before so we have to have a civil ceremony so our immediate families and closest friends will be brought out to a lavish lunch to mark the occasion. Otherwise, I'd rather chew off my own ear than fight for overpriced, substandard rubbish only because it has a word 'wedding' in its name.


----------



## becky (3 Mar 2008)

My friend got married in Cloonecaugheen Castel in Galway and she was very impressed with them - they took 10 extra at 2 days notice. She had approx 160 which was a bit cramped tbh so a smaller number would have suited the hotel better in my opinion.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2008)

Yachtie said:


> According to a number of my friends and acquaintances, you're highly unlikely to get a decent venue for a summer Fri/Sat/Sun wedding unless you're booking about 2 years in advance.
> 
> We are getting married some time in 2009 and so far we've done nothing. To be honest, I am sick and tired of hearing that you have to book your wedding venue about 12 years in advance, that it takes about 3 years to make a flippin' dress and that a crappy cake costs €3k.
> 
> We've decided to bypass the whole wedding industry (will refrain from using the no-no word) and have a party in a marqee, with a huge barbecue, free drinks and a DJ. My partner was married before so we have to have a civil ceremony so our immediate families and closest friends will be brought out to a lavish lunch to mark the occasion. Otherwise, I'd rather chew off my own ear than fight for overpriced, substandard rubbish only because it has a word 'wedding' in its name.


 

YAAAAYYY!!!!! Go Yachtie!!!
I fully agree with you. One question - where are you gonna have the marquee? Do you have a garden for it to go in?


----------



## Yachtie (3 Mar 2008)

truthseeker said:


> YAAAAYYY!!!!! Go Yachtie!!!
> I fully agree with you. One question - where are you gonna have the marquee? Do you have a garden for it to go in?


 
We are both members of a private club which often hosts all sorts of events and often has marquees put up. They also have a bank of barbecues and a longish list of entertainers they often use. As members, we get all the drinks at a club prices and since we won't be spending ridiculous amounts of money to match colour of the napkins with the bridesmaid's dress, we can afford a free bar. I'm sure our guests will appreciate it better.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Mar 2008)

Yachtie said:


> We are both members of a private club which often hosts all sorts of events and often has marquees put up. They also have a bank of barbecues and a longish list of entertainers they often use. As members, we get all the drinks at a club prices and since we won't be spending ridiculous amounts of money to match the napkins with the bridesmaid's dress, we can afford a free bar.


 
sounds fantastic. well done to you for doing something a little bit different and not playing into the 'wedding industry' waffle.

i hope it all goes wonderfully well for you!


----------



## maybelline (3 Mar 2008)

Yachtie said:


> spending ridiculous amounts of money to match colour of the napkins with the bridesmaid's dress


Have to pick you up on this one! I'm planning a wedding at the moment, and matching colours on things that we're going to be getting anyway is my cheap and cheerful way of making it all look coordinated and special without resorting to wasting money on "extras" like ice sculptures, fireworks or dancing ponies etc etc!! 
A little bit of planning and effort can go a long way!

Oh and we booked a very nice and well-reviewed venue for 60 people for this September two weeks ago.


----------



## NYC1 (6 Jan 2009)

Having read through this thread I'm starting to get a little apprehensive about planning my own wedding! Just recently engaged and we're planning on enjoying the engagement for a while with a view to getting married in 2010. Are we mad to sit around and enjoy it or should we be looking at venues and bookings now if we want a 2010 wedding???


----------



## paddi22 (6 Jan 2009)

you might be better off looking now. We are getting married in 2010 and we have everything booked early just to get it out of the way! The hotel we looked at already had their summer 2010 booked up.


----------



## NYC1 (6 Jan 2009)

Wow thats a bit worrying!! We're looking at something very small in Dublin - looks like we better get cracking so!


----------



## myate (6 Jan 2009)

The Best venues/photographers etc get booked up very early, and certain dates always seem to be more popular...anything around a weekend bank holiday for example, or new years eve.


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Jan 2009)

I just skimmed through some of the posts in this thread, so I'm not sure if anyone has already mentioned this: start looking at dresses as soon as possible!  I almost had a panic attack when I started looking about 4 months prior to my wedding, and was told that the lead time for most places is 6 months.  Of course, they can put a rush on the dress of your dreams ... for a fee.  But it is definitely something worth bearing in mind if you're planning to buy anything other than a ready-made gown.


----------



## Paulsgirl (6 Jan 2009)

Hi, I just recently got engaged and we're getting married in June 09.  We are having a small'ish wedding of around 60 people.  We were able to get some venues at that short notice (on a Friday) but the one we actually wanted has no Fridays/Saturdays available for the whole of 2009.  If I were you, I would book the church/venue as soon as possible and then enjoy being engaged for a while.  It really depends how small your wedding will be and the time of year.  

My dress will also take 6 months so I needed to order that the week after we got engaged and then the registrar has a 3 month waiting list (need to attend this at least three months before your wedding).

They are the main things you need to do early.


----------



## car (6 Jan 2009)

If you have a date you cant change, dont worry, you will get something, your choice will just be limited.
Im involved with a wedding band.  We're booked into late 2010 and have enquiries for 2011 (which we refuse, could all be dead by then).    

Point is, if you want to avoid all the rushing to get preferred venue, dress, cake, band, DJ etc,  book ASAP and get the worry off your mind, else take it easy and go the different route with marquees, restaraunts, married abroad etc.    
Nothing wrong with either method, its whatever floats yer boat.  Best wedding I was ever at was (bar my own) was in Carusos restaraunt in malahide and then on to the morrisson hotel nightclub on a thursday night which had a reserved area for us.    Worst was a foreign one in Lanzarote.  In fact, been to 4 foreign weddings,  whilst the others werent so bad, none of them were fantastic.

My own wedding was pushed forward 8 years ago when we got an august bank holiday saturday cancellation in our preferred Dublin hotel at 3 month notice when the bride had cancelled due becoming pregnant, we had rang looking for that date a year hence at the time when the banqueting manager said it had become free that year.  Few phone calls later and we decided to go for it.  woohooo, I raised a glass to impregnator, who got a mention in the speech.


----------



## Louth Video (14 Feb 2009)

There are a few things that engaged couples should be aware of in relation to forward planning for a wedding.  You may feel that a wedding in 12 or 18 months time is Ages Away...  but I can tell you from doing weddings for over 30 years that this is a false assumption; if you want the Best for your special day.


On whatever Day your wedding takes place, there will be at least 5 other wedding ceremonies being celebrated on the same day in your own LOCAL area. Even more than this, will take place in larger urban areas.


This means that 5 or more other Brides are making their plans for their OWN wedding ceremony on the SAME day as YOUR wedding takes place. These plans will encompass their preferences for their Church, Hotel and Wedding Suppliers.


This does not really create a problem if you are booking your Flowers or your Wedding Cake; because the same supplier, can arrange multiples of each product on the same day. But what about the other types of wedding vendor; those who provide a Professional Service ?


Consider your Wedding Band, your Church Music, your Magician or Entertainer, your Wedding Photographer and whatever Videographer you are considering to record your Wedding Video or DVD ?  Each of these vendors can only provide their services to ONE wedding couple. 


Therefore, the bride who gets to the provider FIRST will have gotten first preference. But be aware that phoning to request prices or availability will not guarantee you the date you want. The only Guarantee that you will have the best vendor, is if you pay a deposit to hold your date in his diary.


But remember; about those OTHER brides who looking for these people as well, and the best vendors will have full diaries at least 12 months in advance. My suggestion is to decide which vendor can only attend ONE wedding per day; and then book them as soon as you can after confirming your wedding date with your hotel.


In this way, you can rest assured that the most critical sections of your wedding day are already covered and you can then take your time in finalising all the other essentials closer to the day, without  any pressure.



Gerry Duffy, Dundalk


----------



## BoscoTalking (16 Feb 2009)

http://www.weddingdates.ie/

It depends on what you want? and if you don't mention the w word until the last minute for dj/ band etc! 
Just think - if the old age dinner dance can be organised in 6 months why are brides and grooms being told you must book every thing at least 2 years in advance.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Feb 2009)

Thats it Pennypitstop.
I am getting married in October this year, but as its a non traditional wedding I am finding no problems booking the things I need.


----------



## BoscoTalking (16 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Thats it Pennypitstop.
> I am getting married in October this year, but as its a non traditional wedding I am finding no problems booking the things I need.


 people have been at this lark for thousands of years and once you realise its going to be unique enough because never before have you or your partner married each other (unless you got plastered in Vegas!). 
 Just think of all the folks who want the WOW factor - what nobody else has (doves/ chocie fountain/ horse and carraige/ fireworks etc. )... now think what will bring a smile to your face on the day, and go with that - its probably going to cost you half nothing compared to the "must haves".

 I also found when i was planning that i noticed every last detail of other peoples wedding days and was delighted when i noticed something was left out as i could "get away without it too - someone had set the precident" now that i am married i don't notice whether there are chocolates or butter on the table, flowers, how many free drinks etc - just the ambiance and craic!


----------

